# New baby chicks



## FarmCandy (Mar 17, 2013)

October 2012 my niece brought me three / 3 month old black Silkies. I told myself I would not get attached. Silly me.... I fell in love! We named them the Three Stooges. Larry our Rooster. His Girls Curly and Moe. Wonderful entertainment! So funny!
Last week a large barn owl got Larry. The whole family has been very sad. Curly and Moe haven't come out of the coop. Grandpa took our grandson and I to Tractor Supply and we bought 6 Bantam chicks. 
Here we go! An adventure in poultry! Ill be reading your postings and learning from your advice. Thank you in advance.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello and welcome! 

Looks like 2 extras jumped in the cart, I see 8


----------



## FarmCandy (Mar 17, 2013)

InnKeeper said:


> Hello and welcome!
> 
> Looks like 2 extras jumped in the cart, I see 8


Oops. Your right! My grandson was such a good boy at the restaurant we told him he could pick out 2 chicks. We forgot that promise, but Isaac didn't. So we added 2 and he picked them out. The 2 brown babies with dark brown strips.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello and welcome! Sorry for your loss of Larry. Congrats on your new babies!


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Isaac is a lucky boy! Going to grandmas and seeing "his" chicks will make lifelong memories!! Enjoy your adventure


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

InnKeeper said:


> Looks like 2 extras jumped in the cart, I see 8


Is that an example of "chicken math"?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello and welcome from NJ.


----------



## FarmCandy (Mar 17, 2013)

FarmCandy said:


> Oops. Your right! My grandson was such a good boy at the restaurant we told him he could pick out 2 chicks. We forgot that promise, but Isaac didn't. So we added 2 and he picked them out. The 2 brown babies with dark brown strips.


Please help! 
One of my chicks keeps falling over. If I roll him over he can stand up. He can walk, though he is unstable. He eats and drinks. then he turns his head and starts biting at his side and he falls over and lays there. I looked close and his side looks red under his right wing to his leg. Anyone recognize what's happening?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Could it be an injury like a burn? Post pics if you can.


----------



## FarmCandy (Mar 17, 2013)

energyvet said:


> could it be an injury like a burn? Post pics if you can.


----------



## FarmCandy (Mar 17, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Could it be an injury like a burn? Post pics if you can.


I can't load a video. He bites a himself and falls down. I looked as close as I can and see no pest. The other chicks are fine.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They bite generally when it hurts. So we need to figure out what hurts. Leg pain? Skin pain? It hurts when he/she stands so I'm guessing leg, hip....


----------



## FarmCandy (Mar 17, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> They bite generally when it hurts. So we need to figure out what hurts. Leg pain? Skin pain? It hurts when he/she stands so I'm guessing leg, hip....


How do i tell for sure? What can I do if it is his/hers leg/hips? I don't think I will buy chicks from Tractor Supply again. I noticed I have a chick with a crossed beak too, but that baby seems to be doing just fine.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

FarmCandy said:


> How do i tell for sure? What can I do if it is his/hers leg/hips? I don't think I will buy chicks from Tractor Supply again. I noticed I have a chick with a crossed beak too, but that baby seems to be doing just fine.


Oh no!!! I got my chicks from TSC too. But all of them seem perfectly normal. But really, I wouldn't have a grudge on TSC just because u got two bad chicks. It could have been shipping that made it have a bad leg. I'd any other of the chicks pecking at the chick with the bad leg/hip. If u have a local vet in your area then maybe take it there or try and help it get back on its legs.
Hope this helped

Olivia


----------



## FarmCandy (Mar 17, 2013)

OliviaE said:


> Oh no!!! I got my chicks from TSC too. But all of them seem perfectly normal. But really, I wouldn't have a grudge on TSC just because u got two bad chicks. It could have been shipping that made it have a bad leg. I'd any other of the chicks pecking at the chick with the bad leg/hip. If u have a local vet in your area then maybe take it there or try and help it get back on its legs.
> Hope this helped
> 
> Olivia


The little one is not biting itself anymore. I have rolled it over maybe five or six times today. That's remarkably better than yesterday. I'm optimistic what ever is the problem it's getting better.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

FarmCandy said:


> The little one is not biting itself anymore. I have rolled it over maybe five or six times today. That's remarkably better than yesterday. I'm optimistic what ever is the problem it's getting better.


Well the only thing that will get it better would be help from lovingly humans!


----------



## FarmCandy (Mar 17, 2013)

OliviaE said:


> Well the only thing that will get it better would be help from lovingly
> 
> Fingers crossed.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Ya 
Hope he makes it (just saying if he doesn't maybe u can get just 1 from a website like mypetchicken.com )
Fingers crossed

Olivia


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I was thinking dislocated hip. Maybe it popped back in. Really I have no idea because I'm not there with a chick in my hands.


----------

